

Dirty web video secret: If you can see it, you can steal it - csavage
http://wistia.com/blog/dirty-web-video-secret-if-you-can-see-it-you-can-steal-it/

======
jerhinesmith
Couldn't you make the same argument for images? I know some sites try to be
tricky by disabling right-click, etc., but the same "rule" definitely still
applies.

Or is it generally believed that images are of less "value" than video?

~~~
retube
Yes of course; it's trivial to "steal" (ie copy to your hard drive) any image
in a web page. The practice of disabling the right click is completely
pointless, and just infuriates users - don't do it.

To get an image you don't even need to do anything vaguely hacky like Ctrl-U:
you can just take a screenshot of your desktop. Pop open your favourite image
editor and crop it: job done.

The best way to protect images on the web is to a) watermark them b) have them
in low res.

But the general point is: if it renders to your screen it can be copied.

------
randall
I think this is why corporations worried about "stealing" will still opt for
Flash encrypted delivery vs HTML5-ey "friendly" delivery.

Any good player framework will likely account for this, hopefully by allowing
all the same DOM-ey calls that one could perform with HTML5-ey video to be
performed on flash through some sort of wrapper.

I don't _think_ that content companies will just let it happen.

